# What pre-emerg do you use in the Fall on your cool-season lawn?



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I posed the question in my lawn renovation thread, but not sure how much exposure it'll get buried in that thread, and being off-topic and all...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Spring I do dimension early spring (March) and prodiamine 6-8 weeks later to cover until August. Then prodiamine for the fall.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I usually overseed the first week of September... Reading Barricade's label, it says to wait until 60 days after seeding to apply. Would early November be too late for a Fall pre-emergent in the transition zone?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Dimension (0-0-7) from Site-One.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

I use Prodiamine and I'd like to share some! Check out this thread. I'll mail you some in exchange for a donation to a great non profit.
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1274


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

I just ordered some Barricade. I initially chose Dimension over Barricade for my Spring pre-emergent because I read reports that it can affect germination in August/Sept, since it lingers for a long time. So I think I'll use Barricade in the Fall and Dimension in the Spring.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

alpine0000 said:


> I usually overseed the first week of September... Reading Barricade's label, it says to wait until 60 days after seeding to apply. Would early November be too late for a Fall pre-emergent in the transition zone?


Sorry for the necropost/old thread bump, but I would also like to get some input on this as well


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the answer is, it depends. If you lawn doesn't go dormant during the winter and soil temps are high enough, then I would apply it to prevent poa annua.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I like dimension. I apply late February/March that way I can reapply in August (ish) or if I need to overseed it can technically be applied 14 days post emergence (tttf). I usually use tenacity at seed down and dimension around day 45-60 after seeding


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> I like dimension. I apply late February/March that way I can reapply in August (ish) or if I need to overseed it can technically be applied 14 days post emergence (tttf). I usually use tenacity at seed down and dimension around day 45-60 after seeding


Thanks for the input- a bit more clarification of you don't mind.

So, you overseed in August, and then 2 weeks after seedlings emerge, you apply the Dimension 2 weeks later?

Also, do you find the Tenacity turns your yard white?


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

craigdt said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > I like dimension. I apply late February/March that way I can reapply in August (ish) or if I need to overseed it can technically be applied 14 days post emergence (tttf). I usually use tenacity at seed down and dimension around day 45-60 after seeding
> ...


I'll look later, but there was a university study showing dimension's safety at 2 weeks post emergence on tttf. I typically have waited closer to 6 weeks though.

Ha, I've seen impressive (temporary) tenacity bleaching when used as a post emergent. Minimal bleaching as a pre emergent.

I love tenacity as a post emergent.

I'll look for that article


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

I cannot find the exact article. But I did find this article, "Turf Safety to Dithiopyr of Newly Seeded Kentucky Bluegrass".

I tried posting the link, but it redirects. I have full access to the article at work, but not sure if you will. But a Google query should bring up the article.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think the answer is, it depends. If you lawn doesn't go dormant during the winter and soil temps are high enough, then I would apply it to prevent poa annua.


Hey g-man - can you contextualize your comment above please.

Trying to understand if laying down prodiamine last fall on top of my TTTF in the transition zone - had any ill effects.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

rockinmylawn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I think the answer is, it depends. If you lawn doesn't go dormant during the winter and soil temps are high enough, then I would apply it to prevent poa annua.
> ...


I can't clarify his response, but the pre-emergent should have NO ill effects on any established turf.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

> Would early November be too late for a Fall pre-emergent in the transition zone?


It depends on your weather. The transition zone varies a lot. If your weather freezes the ground and the lawn goes dormant, then a prodiamine in November might not be useful anymore since the temp might be too cold to germinate.

If your weather is warmer in the transition zone, then poa could still germinate and it will make sense to apply it in November.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I asked the fine people at Dow Agro about the timing of Dimension application on young fescue and their reply was:

"Your tall fescue needs to be well established with a secondary root system and showing good vigor. This is generally achievable after one growing season."


----------

